# New Triple 7 MAGNUM pellets



## rzdrmh (Dec 30, 2003)

hah:lol: i think we can agree that 4-5 pellet 777 loads is about 2-3 more pellets than necessary to be killing deer on a regular basis in michigan!

in all seriousness, guys that are shooting pyrodex or 777.. its worth the investment to buy a new pound of the stuff (or new box of pellets) each year, as huntsman suggested. the stuff is really hydrophylic. pellets are worse than powder. it might only manifest itself as a change in point of impact (bad enough) or it might result in sporadic misfires. i have a good friend that lost two opportunities at deer last year due to misfires. one was a doe, but the other was a 10 point, around 140", that walked by at about 50 yards the last weekend of muzzleloading season. (ouch). the first time he misfired, the buck just looked at him. he let him prime again and fire (misfire) again, before he casually walked into the woods. my buddy had been taking several pellets out with him, and not shooting them all, only to return them to his pack after he was done. if i were using pellets, any charges that left the house for a hunt would get tossed on the way in - just not worth the risk.


----------



## Huntsman27 (Sep 29, 2004)

RZ I too had a friend that had similar troubles to what youve stated. Its just not worth the trouble to risk a miss-fire. However, in this example, said friend is a cheapskate!
Having stored the pellets in his BASEMENT after deer season until the next season and cant understand why he had this problem. Thats why each year Ill buy fresh. Really, its no more expensive than a box of premium centerfires! in my mind, its cheap insurance.
I was reading a BP mag last night and of all things the guy was shooting prairie dogs with his BP gun........Good long range practice I suppose?:lol: Quak, youre going out there soon right? lets hear some follow up on you and some PDs with your BP guns!


----------



## chevyjam2001 (Feb 14, 2002)

For those of you that used the Triple 7 Magnums this year, how did they perform? Currently I am shooting 130gr w/ 777 pellets but I don't like how the 30 grain pellet can turn sideways in the barrel. I wonder how 2 of the magnum pellets would compare in velocity to the 130gr of regular 777.


----------



## Nimrod (Apr 11, 2000)

They worked great out of my future son-in-laws CVA Wolf. I was not to happy when I cleaned it. He missed a doe at night and reloaded. Shot one the next morning and I cleaned the gun that evening. The crud was very hard to get out of the barrel, it took some bore solvent and a brush. When shooting from the bench we got nice groups and the clean up was easy when cleaned right away. There was a lot of caked on crap around the breach plug though.


----------



## QuakrTrakr (Apr 4, 2001)

Nimrod said:


> They worked great out of my future son-in-laws CVA Wolf. I was not to happy when I cleaned it. He missed a doe at night and reloaded. Shot one the next morning and I cleaned the gun that evening. The crud was very hard to get out of the barrel, it took some bore solvent and a brush. When shooting from the bench we got nice groups and the clean up was easy when cleaned right away. There was a lot of caked on crap around the breach plug though.


What kind of primer was he using?


----------



## chevyjam2001 (Feb 14, 2002)

http://www.chuckhawks.com/hodgdon_T7_magnum_pellets.htm

I think I will be trying the magnums in my Omega this year.


----------



## maliki (Nov 18, 2006)

I made a huge mistake by picking up a box of the magnums and loading 3 pellets at my first sight-in session this year. I have shot 3 1/2" mags out of a shotgun and own a .300 Wtby Mag, the recoil from the 3 pellets of Triple Seven magnums made both the previous guns seem like a .243 (recoil wise). My Leupold scope hit me on the bridge of the nose three times before I came to the conclusion that 3 pellets were excessive. Please folks, heed my ignorance and read the instructions before using explosives! My groups were horrible with both three and two pellets. I took the gun to a gunsmith and he said the bore and rifling were not damaged and he let me have it for using 3 pellets of the magnum - which I deserved. I'll be headed out tomorrow with the normal Triple Seven pellets and try to see if the TC Omega can hold a consistent group with two pellets as it did in years past.


----------



## Boatown (Nov 27, 2004)

you can only use 2 pellets of 777 mag max with all muzzloaders except The Ultimate Firearms muzzle loader which is built to withstand the power of the load. pellets are better the loose powder in my testing with my muzzloaders I know a few guys that experiment with smokeless powder in the ML with good results but if something goes wrong and you get hurt you can't sue the mfg of the gun because your using out of spec loads in it


----------



## ENCORE (Sep 19, 2005)

Huntsman27 said:


> Just reading about these new ML 50 cal pellets. Using 2 pellets will give 2,000fps with a 250gr bullet. Reading further, the new load will give more ME than a 30-06 with a 200gr bullet. Hope to try some out when they become available.


Might I ask, is it the fact that you only have to use two pellets or, is it that it gives approximately 2,000fps that makes this so appealing?


----------



## Boatown (Nov 27, 2004)

for me it's the speed over 2000 fps less I have to worry about crosswind


----------



## ENCORE (Sep 19, 2005)

Boatown said:


> for me it's the speed over 2000 fps less I have to worry about crosswind


Ok, you took the question about pellets away so, do you realize that there may be a propellent, less dirty, no crud rings, no swabbing and higher velicities that are more consistent?


----------



## GuppyII (Sep 14, 2008)

Boatown said:


> for me it's the speed over 2000 fps less I have to worry about crosswind


Ohhh. So at 200 yds you are looking at 14 inches of drift in a full value 10 MPH wind instead of 16? Heck of a difference!

Bambi makes a cute sandwich!


----------



## GuppyII (Sep 14, 2008)

Bambi makes a cute sandwich!


----------



## Luv2hunteup (Mar 22, 2003)

Encore the thread is 4 years old you may not get an answer.


----------



## ENCORE (Sep 19, 2005)

Luv2hunteup said:


> Encore the thread is 4 years old you may not get an answer.


:lol: Well, its 51 degrees out, raining, mud clear up to your ask and I'm setting in front of this computer, instead of watching the same doe with nine fawns. Heck, I'm just search'n for something to do :lol::lol: But, its MI and they say 29 degrees this afternoon.


----------



## Paperboy 1 (Aug 7, 2008)

So what's this powder George you speak of? I'm game.

I sent you an email. Check your inbox.


----------



## ENCORE (Sep 19, 2005)

Paperboy 1 said:


> So what's this powder George you speak of? I'm game.
> 
> I sent you an email. Check your inbox.


BH209  I'll send you a PM with the email address, as I tried to respond to yours and it was undeliverable.....


----------

